# New Mental Health Community...very helpful



## Here (Nov 21, 2014)

Hey everyone!

I just wanted to share something that I've discovered recently and found really helpful in hopes that it might help you as well 

http://www.katimorton.com/is a positive mental health community. Even better is Kati's youtube channel. She is a liscenced therapist who posts videos Monday through Friday, answer questions and addressing a lot of mental health topics. Her main topics range from eating disorders, self-harm, abuse, depression, and anxiety disorders but she touches on some less common topics too.





 <<<this is her general video about dissociation. She has a few other videos as well. She is positive, bubbly, and working hard to raise awareness about mental health.

I encourage you to check her out!


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2015)

That's a brilliant video.. Thanks Here.

I encourage everyone to check it out too.

Z


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2015)

Bump


----------

